# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Zenuwen/opgelaten gevoel

## kristo

Sinds een aantal weken heb ik een opgelaten gevoel, druk op de borst ten hoogte van het middenrif, zenuwen op de maag/ buik.
Er is een hartfilmpje gemaakt maar die was goed ook is er bloed { tsh} afgenomen dat was ook goed.
De dokter heeft ook naar mijn longen geluisterd, niets te horen zei hij mij.
Slapen gaat goed eten gaat goed.
Ik neem valdispert in dat helpt, als ik een dag niets inneem komt het gevoel terug.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee. :Confused:

----------


## Gast Wiesje

Ik heb precies hetzelfde gehad een aantal jaren geleden. Ik ben er mee naar de huisarts geweest en die zei dat het een depresssie was. Dat was volgens mij ook goed mogelijk, had namelijk iets naars meegemaakt.

Een maand of 3 aan de anti-depresiva geweest en veel praten, ben ik er weer boven op gekomen.

----------


## mvrheeden

ik heb heb ook last van het zelfde gevoel al vierdagen lang , ik slaap soms een hele nacht niet en ben dan ook niet moe de volgende dag ik blijf super fit lijkt wel of redbull gedronken heb.ik denk zelf dat het door de golesterol tabled komt, anders zou ik het niet weten waar het vandaan komt,ik wil eraf het is een vreselijk naar gevoe.

----------


## sabine9

Heb je er, sinds dat je hier gepost hebt, een oorzaak van gevonden of misschien zelfs een oplossing? 
Dit is namelijk precies de omschrijving van wat ik nu voel..

Groetjes

----------


## Willempie

Ik herken dit bij mij maar ik heb maag klachten die het veroorzaken en dit kan aanzienlijke zenuwen en opgefokt gevoel veroorzaken tot aan flinke depressieviteit aan toe. Bij mij is dan wel de eetlust ook weg. Slokdarm en maag kunnen alles van je middenrif tot aan je hals irriteren en je stressen.
Heb zelf maagzuurremmers en probeer rust te vinden in ademhalings oefeningen. Lukt tot nu toe prima.

Probeer eens een rennies o.i.d. om te kijken of het op zo'n moment helpt. Als het iets helpt kun je misschien verder naar je maag laten kijken.

Suc6

----------

